# Context Menu Platinum Problem - SOLVED!!



## nsipod (Dec 23, 2009)

This program was most likely installed along with FILEminimizer by Balseo.
Uninstall FILEminimizer and you should be fine. It worked for 4 people I work with. They had all installed it as part of the giveawayoftheday a few weeks ago.

The issue:
Whenever trying to open a microsoft program like Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Adobe software, etc, a pop-up saying "Context Menu Platinum" registration / trial period. When you wait for the timer to finish, nothing happens and your program wont start. By uninstalling FILEminimizer, this problem is solved.


----------



## Martindj (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## ogopogogo (Jan 29, 2010)

I downloaded this item as a test.
It sounded great but now it gets in the way by putting up a window that hangs around for about 100 sec asking me to register and pay several hundred dollars. And there is no mention of how to remove.

I looked for the fileminimizer on my vista 32 and there is no program to remove. 

In my opinion this is malware, annoying and you cannot get rid of it.

So, this is still a problem for me.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

File Minimizer should be listed in the uninstall list, maybe under the name of the manufacturer.


----------



## ogopogogo (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Evandil - thanks for help

I am in Vista 32 - Control Panel - Programs and Features - uninstall or change
I have added to the display all relevant columns - name, publisher, date installed, support link, and help link.
I have visually scanned all above for fileminimizer, menu, context, platinium and there are NO hits. Actually, it has been a while since I reviewed this and there are several items that need to be removed.
I have about 200 programs in the list so my system is a bit bloated, I guess time to reload. Actually, my 2nd lt is an XP with bare essentials and is quite fast.
I have not rummaged through the registry yet. Maybe when I have some spare time. I have clients to assist with other computer problem, mostly programming.
Also, I have sent an email to *[email protected]* asking "how to remove" No response yet.

It is interesting: Are the developers of this item just stupid and have forgotten to add a simple method to delete or are they amoral and sociopathic and do not care and want to cause as much trouble as possible.

Thanks again for your interest in this mess.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Look in the program's Program Files folder to see if there is an "uninstall.exe" or similar there. If there is, make a shortcut to it from your desktop and close the window. The uninstaller can't remove files, folders, or itself if they are being viewed by explorer in another window (at least most can't). Click the shortcut.

It can't really be called "malware" if the details of the installation and it's passengers are spelled out in the license agreement that you agreed to. It's a good idea to at least scan those when installing.


----------



## fiedgie (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. I uninstalled fileminimizer from my programs and when my pc rebooted, fileminimizer is gone and all seems to be well. I only had the Menu Context Platinum pop-up when I was logged in as Administrator, not when I logged in with my user account. I also installed fileminimizer from giveawayoftheday.com. If it wasn't for this thread, I might not have put 2 + 2 together since I rarely log in as admin and the fact that the pop-up didn't on my user acct. I rarely download any of GAOTD software and I always wait till close to the end of the day to see what problems come up and look for info that would let me know whether to install their GAOTD or skip. I will probably no longer be downloading any software from their site as it appears that the site does not scrutinize their offerings. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I had good luck there the few times I used it. But be sure to read what they say about it, too.

You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------



## DRRicardo (Feb 13, 2010)

I have to tell you Elvandil that you are a genius. I tried to solve this problem every way imaginable, including writing to the stinking company that created the problem. Of course they never responded. Your forum saved me a lot of grief and a lot of anger. Thanks so much!


----------

